# 5/8 Gum Rubber Vs .50 Medical Latex



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

how does gum rubber stack up to .50 medical latex of same size cut of bands ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

In my very limited experience, comparing 1/16 inch thick gum with .050 latex, I much preferred the latex. I was not impressed with the quality of the gum rubber I bought from Amazon.

Flatband will hopefully show up and help you out. I'm sure he will be happy to fix you up with a set or two of quality gum rubber bands and you can make your own comparison.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

well i did get some of garys new creamy colred gum rubber and it s fast 12mm steel and 36 cal lead


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

crapshot said:


> well i did get some of garys new creamy colred gum rubber and it s fast 12mm steel and 36 cal lead


Cool, now may I suggest that you also get some .050 latex, do a comparison, and share the results with us?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Guys, Latex wins as far as speed. Longevity and durability gotta go Gum. Some gum is better then others. One sheet I got a few years ago had hardly any stretch to it at all. Gum varies greatly from one source to another. Flatband


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

So one is faster the other is more durable! is there a significant difference? to me the choice is obvious, one is readily available the other is not. 1


----------

